# Ipod adapter cabel



## MoLaw (Jul 22, 2012)

Just purchased a used 2010 Nissan Sentra and it has the Ipod connector in the center console. It did not come with the OEM cable adapter and the dealer will not supply it. I am really amazed at the difficulty I am having trying to find a replacement cable. It is NOT a USB port or an Aux Input, It is the IPOD connection in the center console. 

If anyone has some information on where to buy the cable or specs on it so I can attempt to connect my ipod it would be greatly appreciated. 

Frank


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Let me google that for you


----------



## MoLaw (Jul 22, 2012)

All I will say is be glad my friend that you can hide behind the anonymity of that computer!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I could, but stupid is as stupid does...and this stupid found at least a dozen of those cables within less than a minute...so...how ya doin' so far?


----------

